# Having a really tough time



## hobbyhorse23 (May 22, 2010)

My precious Spyderman, who so many of you have prayed for over the last few years, was diagnosed with an internal tumor or mass of some kind last week and seems to be going downhill faster than we expected. He is becoming dehydrated again, stopped eating last night and has not had manure or urine since last evening as of 6:40 this morning. I will not drag out his discomfort by tubing him again (the last time only bought us a week during which he has not been very happy) and unless something changes I will probably have to make a decision in the next few days. Even if it does, our time is still very limited. Please pray for us.

Spyder is 33 years old and the center of my heart-herd. Turbo worships him and Spyder loves Kody. The paddocks will seem so lonely without him.

Leia


----------



## crponies (May 22, 2010)

I saw that on FB, Leia. I am so sorry that he is going downhill so fast.


----------



## CZP1 (May 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Spyderman, it is hard. I have been there, we will be keeping you in our thoughts and prayers. He couldn't of asked for a nicer home for 33 years. Chris


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 22, 2010)

I am so terribly sorry Leia. You were granted a few more months with him. It sucks that you have to make that decision. But you said he has been ready to go. I know your family isn't ready, we can never be ready when we love them that much. All you can say to yourself is you have the best Mom to him he could have, and done all the right things. I am sorry.


----------



## Vertical Limit (May 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. He has been with you a long time. I am sure you will make the right decision when the time comes.

Carol


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 22, 2010)

Spyder was ready to go in December of 2008 and any time since then would have been fine as far as he was concerned. Now that Turbo is here Spyder has found new purpose in raising him and is anxious about leaving the boys with his job unfinished. That's part of what breaks my heart. Turbo is going to be devastated and lonely without his hero and the true herd the three of them were just beginning to form will be broken too soon. It seems like such poor timing although I suppose it's never a good time.

Leia


----------



## wildoak (May 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry, been there and I know it's hard. You were fortunate to have had some extra time with him.





Jan


----------



## Miniv (May 22, 2010)

Leia,

I just posted on Facebook, so you know how badly I feel for you both....

I truly believe Spyder KNOWS how much he's loved. Don't finish your conversation with him up to the very end.......

Blessings, Ma--


----------



## susanne (May 22, 2010)

Leia, I'm so sorry for those of you who will be left behind, but happy that Spyderman has hed the great fortune to have come to you after a rough earlier life. He knows he is loved and that he's taken good care of his herd. He also knows that you'll do a great job taking over raising the baby and keeping Kody in line. When all is said and done, he knows it's okay to leave.

Spyderman is a grand old man who has left deep hoofprints on the lives of his friends. I'm proud to have known him.

Take care,

susanne


----------



## nootka (May 22, 2010)

I am so sorry, Leia...I remember when he began to fail so soon after Gramma Pony left, and was so happy when he rallied.

However I know that bit of suspense that lurks with such an oldie but goodie and the sense of joy you feel every time the grizzled old head pops up over a stall door or fence and you get a whicker of a greeting that lets you know that not only are they still with us, but eagerly anticipating their next meal, petting or grooming session.

I know everything you will miss about him, and for that I am sorry.

He will have many new friends to distract him while he waits for you.

My thoughts are with you and Spyder's loved ones.

Liz


----------



## REO (May 22, 2010)

OMG Leia! I'm SO very sorry!





Everyone above said so well what is in my heart to say.

I was just thinking of him in the last day or so.

My thoughts & prayers are with you both.

{{{{Hugs}}}}


----------



## rockin r (May 22, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Hold close to your heart that he has been very happy for many years with you, and the memories that the two of you share. I have two that are 31 this year...and by God's good grace they will be here with us for a long while to come...(((HUGS)))


----------



## twister (May 22, 2010)

Leia I am so very sorry that Spyderman is going downhill so fast. My prayers and thoughts are with you and your family. <HUGS> Yvonne


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (May 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I've put down 2 older big horses, they were my first and second horses I ever owned. Prayers for you and Spyder.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2010)

I am so sorry you are losing Spyderman. He has lived a good, long life, and I know it will be difficult for you if you have to make the decision do do what's best for him.


----------



## BannerBrat (May 22, 2010)

So Sorry to hear this Leia.



My thoughts are with all of you guys over there, I hope everything goes as well as it can.


----------



## Equuisize (May 22, 2010)

I'm sorry, Leia.

I wish there was one nugget of wisdom, about loosing your old

friend, I could share with you that would make it easier.

I can think of nothing.

I do hope one day soon you'll remember a special moment and from

that day forward nothing but happy memories flood your heart.


----------



## Valerie (May 23, 2010)

As everyone in the above posts have said everything better than I could, I would just like to say I'm sorry Leia.

Hugs to you and your boys. I wish there was something I could say to lessen the comfort, but, young or old, when they leave us, they leave a hole in our hearts.

Valerie


----------



## candycar (May 23, 2010)

Leia, I'm so sorry to hear this.





Having been where you are now, not with a horse but with other much loved fur kids, I can only say you know it's time and that will help your heart heal easier. Kody and Turbo probably already know it's time and will miss him but carry on with his love and wisdom in their hearts. Sending love


----------



## Shortpig (May 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry you will lose your friend. It is so painful for those who are left behind. There are so many waiting for Spyder to cross the rainbow bridge so they can share his wisdom. Some day as I have learned you will be able to remember the wonderful times you had together and smile. It takes time but that day will come. My very best to you and the kids.


----------



## Marty (May 23, 2010)

Leah, you are a great and honorable horseperson who has done everything for your horses possible. I'm so sorry this sad time has come for you both. Love and hugs.


----------



## anoki (May 23, 2010)

I am soo sorry to hear this Leia.....

but you are right, there is never a 'right' time....

hang in there, and know we are all here for you!

~kathryn


----------



## Charlene (May 24, 2010)

i'm so very sorry. ((((hugs))))

he's so lucky to have such a caring owner.


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 24, 2010)

Saw your posting on FB - he is such a lucky guy to have you with him, to take care of him during these times. Bless you for all you are doing for him...teddy grahams..that was the key treat for Gracie... maybe he'll like some? Not what I would call the ultimate in equine nutrition, but the goal now is to keep him happy, right?

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayeres,

Liz R.


----------



## RhineStone (May 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear this, Leia. I rarely check this board, so this is the first I heard.

God has a reason for everything, including your relationship with Spyder. Not looking forward to losing our Spider. He's now 20. I hope he lasts to 33! You must have taken care of your Spyder very well!

Myrna


----------



## targetsmom (May 25, 2010)

Oh, Leia, I am so sorry to hear about Spyder. I think he has been very fortunate to be part of your herd for so long. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

Mary


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. Spyder goes on and off his food now and has bright-eyed, high energy days and more lethargic, glued-to-his-stall days but seems to keep truckin' along. He never fails to perk up if I offer a grooming and still wants to graze and eat treats. I think he's in discomfort but not pain at this point. I have him on 2x daily Bute and constant Reiki which are both helping and will be trying alfalfa cubes to see if he likes the more hay-like texture of those when soaked over the moss-like squishy stuff the grass hay pellets turn into. He also seems to eat much better when his food is salted.

Leia


----------



## Miniv (May 28, 2010)

Leia,

I'm not sure what else to say.....but my condolences for Spyder's passing. He beat you at the punch, calling the vet it seems. And he chose a beautiful full moon to lay down under.

Blessings.....Ma---


----------



## AnnaC (May 28, 2010)

Oh dear - am i reading this right? Spyder has crossed Rainbow Bridge?

If this is true, I'm so very sorry. It is never easy to lose a special friend.

Sending you hugs and deepest sympathy.

Anna


----------



## BannerBrat (May 28, 2010)

:CryBaby





SO sorry Leia.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (May 29, 2010)

I am so very sorry. I know he was like a child to you. The pain is unbearable. I am glad you didn't have to make the call. He is a happy free horse again.

We are dealing with that right now with our old big hairy dog. He has a tumor on his jaw. And it is never easy.


----------



## Hosscrazy (May 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your best friend... said a little prayer for him the other night under the moon with my minis.

Liz R.


----------



## Equuisize (May 29, 2010)

Thinking of you and Spyder and the times you shared.

God Speed, 'ol Gent.


----------



## susanne (May 29, 2010)

Leia, I am so sorry. Words have no meaning at a time like this.


----------



## Valerie (May 29, 2010)

Leia,

Please know my thoughts & prayers are with you and your family at this time. I know how much Spyder meant to you, and I hope you can take comfort in the wonderful life you gave him while he was in your care.

Hugs.

Valerie


----------



## Shortpig (May 30, 2010)

I'm sorry you have lost your friend Leia. He will have a place in your heart forever and someday the two of you will meet again. He will be strong and healthy. Think of him right now sharing his loving memories of you with all the young foals who have passed on. Someday he will once again bring a smile to your face.

Best wishes to you.

Marie


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (May 30, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry Leia.

I'll always think of you two at the beach, such an incredible team. His proud stance and kind eyes... I know I saw happiness in his expression when you were working with him.

Daryl


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (May 30, 2010)

MA misunderstood my FB post- he did not release himself, I did have to make that call with all the attendant pain. I didn't want to say anything on here yet because I planned to post an eulogy with pictures and I didn't want everyone to have to reply twice. Sorry.

He passed on Thursday night, exactly a year after his daughter died from something similar. You know he was elderly when she was 28!

Thank you all for your kind words and if you'll hold off on any more, there will be a new thread tonight or tomorrow where I would love to have you comment. I will be saving that thread for his scrapbook with any memories that those of you who met him care to share.



He was a grand old man I was privileged to love.

Leia


----------

